# Sixers forget to lose v. Celtics; unicorn sightings



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I missed the game (**** christmas). What the hell happened???


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Speights and Brand dominated Perk.

The Celtics had a 15 point lead and they put it in cruise control. Sixers made a comeback that was a lot like what we saw last year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Friday night at the Garden. Boston is 1-4 in these Friday night home games, 19-1 the rest of the time. They just can't seem to work up any enthusiasm for the Friday home games, no one has an explanation.


----------

